# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Ranitomeya amazonica

## CZDalkan

My first frog ever - _Ranitomeya amazonica 
_Is possible to identify gender of this one? Thx

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Geo II

----------


## Lynn

Congratulations!
How old is it?

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Amy

Awww, beautiful little one!

----------


## CZDalkan

I don´t know how old is it. Forgot to ask, but done it by email. Waiting for his reply.

Another pics

----------

Geo II

----------


## CZDalkan

Thank you for identify, you were right. This is a male on pics. I heard his calling last few days.

Another pics, including females

----------

Geo II

----------

